# Mother Lode Plastics



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I bought some frame feeders from them on
the recommendation of a local beek here.
Fast service and they answered questions
and gave some pointers.

Great feeders for a very good price.

They also produce honey bottle caps though
I haven't tried those.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

definantly with you bruce we got 150 feeders from them last fall and hopfully will get 400 form them this year i feel they are the best frame feeder, also they are cheaper. Nick


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Nick......... Did you get the ladders?? I
ordered 50 of them but I am not overjoyed
with them. They tend to float up and make
filling a bit more trouble. 

I do like the clips they send to keep the
feeder from bowing in or out.


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

I got the ladders and liked them OK. I know what you mean about them "floating up" though. Also, not much room for 9 additional frames if you use the cap and latter since the cap hangs over the edge of the feeder on both sides a little.

-Rob


----------

